# Switch Profile App



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking for some help/recommendations.  I've been searching the Apps, but don't see what I'm looking for.  I currently have a windows-based smartphone and am running a program by Connective Tools called "Alarm Master Pro" which allows you to change your alarm profiles, i.e., Outdoor, Normal, Vibrate, Silent.  So for example, at night, my profile switches to Silent but @ 5AM switches to Normal, 8AM to Vibrate and 4PM to Outdoor (loudest setting); this of course, all depends on where I am going to be on a given day.  I'm looking for a similar App for iTouch; I just downloaded Best Alarm App so I can wake up to my music rather than annoying heart palpitating alarm on my phone, which I love, but I would like to have the ability to switch profiles--specifically to go Silent at night, since all those little "dings" from my WWF pals keep tempting me


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know of one, but I like the idea! Maybe I'll ask my husband if he's up to developing it


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> I don't know of one, but I like the idea! Maybe I'll ask my husband if he's up to developing it


Please do! 

My smartphone has gotten stupider over time, but there are some great third-party programs on it I'd love to be able to use on my Touch!


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

YES!! My blackberry had "bedside" mode.. where the only thing it would do is ring if the phone rang, or the alarm went off, all other notifications were silent.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I would love that for my iphone and ipad.  I can hear them pinging in the other room after I go to bed and it drives me batty.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Apple will NEVER allow such a thing, because it "modifies or duplicates core functionality", so don't bother looking in the official app store.  The only official way this will come is if Apple adds it directly to the OS.  There are a number of such apps in the Cydia store....of course, your iThing has to be jailbroken in order to get them.  But that's the case with most useful things that can be done with an iPhone.


----------

